# Barack Obama's family holiday in Hawaii is reportedly costing at least $1.5 million a



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Barack Obama's family holiday in Hawaii is reportedly costing at least $1.5 million as mainl... *

telegraph.co.uk - Barack Obama's family holiday in Hawaii is reportedly costing at least $1.5 million as mainland America is battered by storms. The calculation... 23 hr 29 min ago 

This guy could care less about the rest of us. Just his own sorry ass.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: Barack Obama's family holiday in Hawaii is reportedly costing at least $1.5 milli*

And his New Years resolution is to fix the economy. Here's how , stop taking so many vacations you fuckin filthy *unt.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Barack Obama's family holiday in Hawaii is reportedly costing at least $1.5 milli*

For that kind of money I expec Michelle to do a Donkey Show...

Oh, ahhh never mind. She is already married to one.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Re: Barack Obama's family holiday in Hawaii is reportedly costing at least $1.5 milli*



7costanza said:


> And his New Years resolution is to fix the economy. Here's how , stop taking so many vacations you fuckin filthy *unt.


I would rather him take more. The less time he spends Governing the less he can screw up.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Barack Obama's family holiday in Hawaii is reportedly costing at least $1.5 milli*



CJIS said:


> I would rather him take more. The less time he spends Governing the less he can screw up.


I just wish he would take his next vacation in Bermuda (Triangle with Biden along for the ride. As bad as Obama is, I don't think we can take even five minutes of that other jackass.


----------



## tsunami (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: Barack Obama's family holiday in Hawaii is reportedly costing at least $1.5 milli*

Hope + change= 1.5 million dollar vac...


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: Barack Obama's family holiday in Hawaii is reportedly costing at least $1.5 milli*

Bermuda is too good, I vote for him to go to Afghanistan or Iraq without an escort.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: Barack Obama's family holiday in Hawaii is reportedly costing at least $1.5 milli*

"Bermuda is too good, I vote for him to go *straight to HELL* without an escort."

*FIFY*


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

*Re: Barack Obama's family holiday in Hawaii is reportedly costing at least $1.5 milli*

This fucking guy's living the life of a rock star and destroying the country from within at the same time. Yes we can, right shitstains? Hope and change is right; I hope my change will last a little longer....


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: Barack Obama's family holiday in Hawaii is reportedly costing at least $1.5 milli*



Deuce said:


> I hope my change will last a little longer....


If he had his way...Change is all we would be left with.


----------

